# BCS: dobro mi stoj izmedju jave i sna



## sesperxes

Dear foreros,

I'd like to know what's the exact meaning of this sentence: I understand "lijepo mi je biti između jave i sna/lepo mi je da sam između..." or "dobro sam kada sam između ...", but it's only an intuition.

The other question is..painful: that "stoj" is the stoj of stoj!/napred! (imperative of stati) or something else? 


Thanks.


----------



## slavic_one

1. It means sth like _Neka ti bude dobro između jave i sna._
2. _Stoj_ is imperative of _stajati_ (imperative of _stati_ is _stani_).


----------



## Duya

There are actually two distinct verbs _stajati_, with intertwined conjugations. It sometimes confuses even native speakers.

1. _Stàjati_ '*stand*' imp; pres. _stojim_, perf. _stajao_, imp. _stoj_, pres.part. _stojeći_: _Voz stoji na stanici._ 'The train is waiting at the station.'
2. _Stаjati_ '*stop*' imp (iterative); pres. _stajem_, perf. _stajao_, imp. _staj_, pres.part. _stajući_: _Voz staje na svakoj stanici._ 'The train stops at every station.'

In other words, they have same infinitive but different present paradigms.


----------



## Duya

Back to the original question: _Dobro mi stoj između jave i sna_ doesn't make too much sense. Sounds like a fragment from bad song lyrics; the author made a Frankenstein from collocations _dobro mi stoj_ and _između jave i sna_. The former means 'be good', 'be well' and it's not common (is it from Zagreb dialect, perhaps?); it was popularized by famous song _Balkan_ by Džoni Štulić (I would presume that Sesperxes' sentence is an oblique reference to the somg).


----------



## sesperxes

Duya said:


> Back to the original question: _Dobro mi stoj između jave i sna_ doesn't make too much sense. Sounds like a fragment from bad song lyrics; the author made a Frankenstein from collocations _dobro mi stoj_ and _između jave i sna_. The former means 'be good', 'be well' and it's not common (is it from Zagreb dialect, perhaps?); it was popularized by famous song _Balkan_ by Džoni Štulić (I would presume that Sesperxes' sentence is an oblique reference to the somg).



  The sentence is from "Marijane moj", a song by Severina: I've been able  to appreciate her performances in X videos, but I hardly heard her ...  accent!


In a "translation" of the song Balkan, the Spanish  version means something like "and here we are!" and, so, now I'm  completely lost with these three words.


----------



## slavic_one

Dobro mi stoj = budi mi dobar, drž' se, nedaj se
I would translate that as well as Duya - be well!


----------



## Bresca

Maybe Istrians could tell us if this expression is equivalent to Venetian "stammi bene!, "statemi bene!"". ("be well to me", I wish you to be well)


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> Dobro mi stoj = budi mi dobar, drž' se, nedaj se
> I would translate that as well as Duya - be well!




Actually, the closest English equivalent of BCS _dobro/loše stojimo_ is 'we're doing well/bad'. That idiom actually *is* commonly used; however, Štulić might be the first who put it in imperative. (_Budi mi silan i dobro mi stoj_ 'Be powerful and be/do well').


----------



## Vanja

sesperxes said:


> I understand "lijepo mi je biti* meni (ti) budi* između jave i sna/lepo mi je da sam *si* između..." or "dobro sam kada *si ti* između ...", but it's only an intuition.



Something like that, this odd line is coined up to sound... artristic ? (!!!!) 

I guess she wanted to say: It pleases me to dream of you, blurring the distinction between reality and dream.
_
Dobro mi stoj_i also means "it suits me well", so this line could mean ... The illusion of you standing there between reality and dream suits me quite well (her wish expressed in an imperative form).


----------

